# How does google street work?



## alexandergre

http://maps.google.com/help/maps/streetview/ 
I was wondering How does google maps (street) work and how do they take the photos?
perhaps with a car? :O but whatever it is, it must be very difficult! 

thx


----------



## Gareth

Whoever took these pics drove right by my house, as I can see my house on it x_x


----------



## cohen

Google are going around taking the pictures and creating it.


----------



## brian

yeah its really cool. they have a small branded white car with a 3 foot boom on the top with 2 180 cams on them... i saw one 2 months ago


----------



## Ambushed

What's going to be next? 

Googles pushing it!


----------



## cohen

brian said:


> yeah its really cool. they have a small branded white car with a 3 foot boom on the top with 2 180 cams on them... i saw one 2 months ago



Yeah, i have seen them in Aus as well.


----------



## Geoff

They don't get everything right


----------



## brian

hahah let me find somethign better http://digitalurban.blogspot.com/2007/06/google-street-view-image-glitches.html


----------



## alexandergre

2 180 cams? are you serious?  how big were they? and what sort of camera? WOW, how did they positioned the cameras? like a ball? http://www.noveltylitefactory.com/picture/discolight/4155.jpg

OMGLOLZ OMEGA  
what happened when you clicked on NW? LOL


----------



## brian

not that big. like the size of a standerd cam


----------



## epidemik

Hmm, if i ever see one, im gonna moon it or something.


----------



## cohen

epidemik said:


> Hmm, if i ever see one, im gonna moon it or something.



now that would be funny!


----------

